# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Free talking Russian and English on Skype!

## aybek

Hello everyone! Who want to speak in Russian I can help you. But my English is not great, maybe like your Russian  :: 
Let's talk about everythink, I'm very friendly, it's will be interesting.
My skype: aybek3922  ::

----------

